# Rainbow Fish- On Canvas



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

This took me about 4 hours today, LOL. Very easy. Please excuse the glare from the sun -.- There is quite a bit of yellow mixed in with the pink, so imagine some yellow on the glared-out side. XD It isn't the best, I know, but I think it's cute :3

And sorry for the GINORMOUS pics. COMPUTER DOES NOT SAVE RE-SIZING D:< But on the other hand you can see the yellow better XP











Here's another painting that I did, based off of Tom Thomson's Hot Summer Moonlight. It shows I am capable of doing better than the above, LOL.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

woah those are amazing. you are like the betta van gough!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW! Looks great!!!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow those are really good! I like it! The rainbow fish title caught my eye!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all  I think I might start on another one tomorrow.  Still deciding on a tail-type.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Wooo!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Buh dum dum dum dum, I'm lovin it  no really!! It's great!!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

do a hmpk!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been thinking of doing one, actually  I'm going to plan way more though so it doesn't turn out kinda like crap like the first one XD


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

the first one was definitely not crap. you can do way better than me and i bet if you framed that it could sell for like $45 dollars! don't doubt your artwork!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

It wasn't crap!!! It was goooooOOOODDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

For some reason I see the betta fish in a baby's room. You know not bad, but like it reminds me of a lullaby or something. lol. I'm crazy.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks, guys XD Mermaidfish, yeah, I see how you can see that  It's so... kind of childish, with the baby-pink and whatnot XD

I think the next one should be done by the end of the weekend for sure, I work hard. Gonna use today for planning. Though I don't think I'm going to do a silhouette like the first one- anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Can you draw mermaids?xD lol jk. I like the silhouttes.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol, I can't draw people worth of carp.  (Yes, carp.) I dunno, the silhouette is lacking something, it feels like... not much depth... but I dunno. lol


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Woah! That's REALLY good
Do another PWEASE.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

Betta Slave, you should screen that onto a shirt, or get the nifty iron on printer sheets and put it on a T that way.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hah, that would be pretty cool  Once I paint one that I think's worthy enough of being on a shirt, I'll do it.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

The first pic you showed would be really cute on a shirt. You can scan edit and upload the image to zazzle and people can buy stuff with your image on it! http://www.zazzle.com/


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I suppose  But again, don't think it's quite good enough to be on a shirt, lol. 

But thank you!  I've heard of Zazzle, but I never really knew what it was about.  I'll look into it!

Edit- well, just the fish itself, I guess, lol. XD Not the background, but... Haha I'm excited now... see what I can do with this


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

^_^


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I think your great! Nice drawings. I cant wait until i start my drawings again. Then ill start drawing peoples bettas and other art things.

-BL2033


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

I love how you draw both realistic sea scapes and also paintings that are a bit more abstract like your betta fish!  (Which, by the way, should be on a T-shirt! It could say something like I <3 my betta fish or it could have the adress of the forum...) *stops ideas now before thread becomes so long nobody will even bother to read it and see your amazing artwork*


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Um yeah. Not crap. I'd buy it!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aw, thank you both  

I'm sorry I haven't yet finished the next one- the one I'm workin' on now... I'll try to finish it by the end of the summer. >.<


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can't wait!

-BL2033


----------



## xXbrokencrownXx (Jun 18, 2011)

i like them so muchh! i'd totally buy theemmmm!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

awesome!


----------

